# VX.2 Build 2012



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello, 

I bought this kit in late 2012. Over a few weeks it was built and assembled. And have been listening to them for weeks!

:blink:

Pictures of the cabinet assembly and crossovers.


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

more


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Iphone pics


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

just a couple more...


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

I really want to thank Bob at Creative Sound! He is awesome to deal with! He helped me with all my questions and concerns. 

This VX.2 Kit was a lot of fun to build! I know they don't look very pretty, but for know they will have to do.

Okay, okay, what do I think?

In the last picture you can see them hooked up in a larger shop. They are also only clamped together for testing.

I pulled up the milk crate, plugged in my ipod and just started flicking through songs... And just listened.
And listened for 40 min. Wow! I shed a tear a time or two!
And they have only been getting better and better as I log hours on them! (80-125 hours current)

I really love this hobby! And his has been a very rewarding experience from building this kit and owning to these really awesome speakers, to building my relationship and spending time with my father.

Happy building


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice job on the build looking good.Getting some time on them will be a good thing.

I have one point for you!
The H brace you have installed,should run front to back not up and down.This is done for a few reasons.To help with damping the front baffle as well as rear wall.Plus you have better inside reflections behind the mid woofers with the braces going from the front to back of the cabinet.
These braces are shown in the PE cabinet drawings as well as the cabinets from PE.I prefer to cut those braces out from the PE cabinets and put braces front to back.

Keep up the good work looks good and enjoy..
PS are you going to do the front round over on the vertical edges?

Al


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Another thing I just noticed your center to center is too far apart on the drivers.Have a look at the VX.2 photo above.

Al


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Great to see another VX.2 Build !!! 

They look great, are you goin to finish them??? 

I finally ordered a Reciever for my speakers so I can finally start listen to them at home instead of taking them over to a buddies place hahah..


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey RAW,

Yes, the H brace. When I purchased this kit, the blueprints were still in the making. I received my direction from Bob. I don't remember why it is what it is now. I remember conversing with my dad about how heavy this cabinet is. And how hard these drivers would have to work in order start to diminish the structure of the cabinet. But I see what you mean with with reflections and structure. And thanks for the imput.

You see that I made the cabinet taller! Another slight change that was made during the build.


----------



## Derrick Friesen (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes 9niceFinish! 
I have been peeking around the corner at you build oh so quietly. I can't wait for you to get you receiver. I know what your missing right now... It's hard... I know.
You will get to enjoy them soon enough. 

Happy listening


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

I know this project too some time to complete and don't remember what was done documentation wise when you built them so apologize on the brace direction. I will be editing the manual to make sure it's more clear.

Bob


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

I think this will be my next project. Those are some of the best looking speakers for the money.


----------

